# Looking for supplier of Uncle Junks Pink Meadow



## RenaldoRheeder (15/5/17)

I'm looking for a supplier of the above 120ml/6mg. I have somebody coming to SA in June and I need to stock up until my next trip to SA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (15/5/17)

moved to "who has stock" section so vendors can reply


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/5/17)

@RenaldoRheeder http://vaperite.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/international-juice/uncle-junks/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/5/17)

We don't carry Pink Meadows in 120ml at the moment but in 60ml at awesome prices.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/5/17)

And I have to add that I was vaping Uncle Junks John Wayne for the last two days and have decided that it is now my favourite ADV flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

